# UPDATE L180 REQUEST: Please reply if you have no DVR functions on OTA station(s)



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

This request is from me, but I think that Dish may find it very useful.

If you have an OTA digital station in your area that you cannot record from, or cannot use DVR commands from, please post the following information in this thread:


the station call letters
ATSC channel of the station 
Re-mapped channel of the station
if the station is broadcasting subchannels (ie 7.1 and 7.2)
station contact information (phone number and email address to the engineering department if possible)
can't record, no DVR functions, or both

You will be able to get station contact information from the station's website.

Please post ONLY this information in this thread, no discussion about this. There are plenty of other threads about this issue for the discussion.


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

the station call letters - KNME (PBS Albuquerque, NM)
ATSC channel of the station - 35
Re-mapped channel of the station - 005
if the station is broadcasting subchannels - YES 5-1 (HD) and 5-2 (SD)
station contact information -Director of Engineering, Jim Gale, (505) 277-3296, [email protected]
can't record, no DVR functions, or both -BOTH, no record, no DVR

.....G


----------



## 421602 (Jan 30, 2004)

the station call letters - KTUL(ABC Tulsa, OK)
ATSC channel of the station - 10
Re-mapped channel of the station - 8
if the station is broadcasting subchannels - YES 8.1 (HD) and 8.2 (SD)
station contact information (918) 445-8888
can't record, no DVR functions, or both - BOTH, no record, no DVR

the station call letters - KOTV(CBS Tulsa, OK)
ATSC channel of the station - 55
Re-mapped channel of the station - 6
if the station is broadcasting subchannels - Sometimes 6.1 (HD) and 6.2 (SD)
station contact information (918) 732-6000
can't record, no DVR functions, or both - BOTH, no record, no DVR


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

I live in the Tulsa area and am having the same problem as [email protected].

Roger Herring is the contact at KTUL. [email protected]. When I first received my 921 one of the first things I was able to record was Threat Matrix ( this was the only thing it recorded correctly durring the tunner problem days)

Update: The live dvr functions work on 8-2, but not 8-1.

Gerald Weaver is the contact at KOTV. [email protected] . Also, I don't believe KOTV is sending the 6-2 sub channel anymore. They did for a long time. Removing the subchannel didn't change the ability to record. It hasn't worked since I received my 921.

hope this helps


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Thanks guys. Please keep the information coming - any pattern that can be discerned from this could go to solving the problem.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

I sent an e-mail to KTUL asking about any changes to there stream. They replied today saying they had upgraded there PSIP generation software but didn't make any changes to the settings. I have requested details about what they use for PSIP in hopes of sending it to Dish.


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

the station call Letters: KVIE(PBS, Sacramento , CA)
ATSC channel of the station - 53
Re-mapped channel of the station - 006
Sub-channels 6.1 (HD), 6.2 (SD), 6.3 (blank screen), 6.4 (blank screen)
Station Contact: Michael Wall, Vice President of Technology 916-929-5843
Both : can't record and no DVR functions


----------



## CAL7 (Dec 16, 2003)

WESH Orlando
ATSC Ch. 11
Remapped Ch. 2
No subchannels, just 002-01
Signal strength: 113-120
Can't record; no DVR

(note that it's the only OTA that doesn't work with DVR and is also the only VHF ATSC channel - coincidence?)


----------



## gdawg5000 (Feb 10, 2004)

KEYE Austin, Texas
ATSC Channel 42
Remapped Ch. 42-01
No Subchannels (they used to have radar but no longer)
No DVR; The record function acts like it is working but it doesn't.
I can record off of 4 other OTA HD stations.


----------



## John Quaglino (Aug 5, 2003)

WWLDT(CBS New Orleans)
36.1 OTA
4.1 remap
No subchannels
No record or DVR functions
[email protected]


----------



## Gary Swanson (Feb 1, 2004)

Station call letters KWTV (CBS, Oklahoma City,OK
ATSC channel of the station - 39
Re-mapped channel of the station - 9
Subchannels - 9-01
Station contact Greg Ward 405-843-6640 [email protected]
No DVR functions, can not record

Station call letters KFOR (NBC, Oklahoma City,OK
ATSC channel of the station - 27
Re-mapped channel of the station - 4
Subchannels - 4-01, 4-02 
Station contact Bob Ablah 405-424-4444 [email protected]
No DVR functions, can not record. Before 15th of Feb. I could record this channel. Lost the channel completely until the 20th now I can not record this channel. Station said psip was not working before the 20th. Now it is working.

Station call letters KOKH (Fox, Oklahoma City,OK
ATSC channel of the station - 24
Re-mapped channel of the station - 25 
Subchannels - 25-01, 24-01 
Station contact  405-843-2525 
No DVR functions, can not record on (24-01)
Yes DVR functions, can record on (25-01)


----------



## pdlittle (Jan 25, 2004)

KGAN in Cedar Rapids, Iowa
ATSC Channel 51
Re-mapped to channel 002.1 (HD) and 002.2 (SD)

*Street Address-*
KGAN-TV
600 Old Marion Rd. NE
Cedar Rapids, IA 52402

*Mailing Address-*
KGAN-TV
PO Box 3131
Cedar Rapids, IA 52406

*Business Hours-*
8:00 am - 5:00 pm (Monday - Friday)

*Email-*
[email protected]

*Phone Numbers*
*319-395-9060* or *800-642-6140*

No DVR functions and can't record on the HD channel 002.1. Everything seems normal and works on the SD channel 002.2.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Please try to provide contact information as well everyone - that'll help a lot!


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

I have one station that is immune to all DVR operations.

It will not allow any live pause or rewind functions.

Additionally, it will not permit any record functions on manual record or manual timer record. What happens is it appears like you are recording as it yields no errors. But, when you access the finished recording in the DVR recorded programs, it is listed as 0 time recorded. All you can do is delete the event.

The non-DVR function is 24-7 and is not related to specific programming.

The station is WJWB Warner Bros. Affil. Channel DT 34-1 and 34-2 It's marketing channels are made at 17-1 and 17-2.

The Station Engineer is George Birnbaum, Operations Manager
[email protected] (904) 646-5013

Mark Mashman Engineering Supervisor
[email protected] (904) 646-5013

_____________________________
I have several other stations in the area that are multicasting, and every DT and HD format possible some with PSIP and some without. WJWB is the only station that is immune to DVR functions.

edit- I have completed testing of the DVHS VCR recording of WJWB and using a DTC-100 w 169Time HDVR connected to a DVHS Mitsubishi HSHD2000U VCR, recorded and played back fine on both sub-channels.

I will now contact the station with my results.


----------



## John Quaglino (Aug 5, 2003)

Mark,

Once again, I offer my services to record a small bit of my stream via the MyHD card. The stream could then be studied by the programers.


----------



## lex61564 (Feb 10, 2004)

KRCG-TV Channel 13 (13.1 DTV)
P.O. Box 659
Jefferson City, MO 65102
** Main Office: 573-896-5144
******************Fax: 573-896-5193

[email protected]
Technical 
For questions related to technical issues (ie: reception, broadcast quality) contact Jim Malone, 
Chief Engineer at KRCG.

Equipment:
For questions concerning equipment issues 
(HD TV's, tuners, etc.) contact Pat Marks of Columbia Photo.
[email protected]

Programming* 
For questions about HD programming contact Lee Gordon, KRCG Programming Director.
[email protected]

That's here in Missouri, Keep losing that channel even when I can get it 
super clear. It is a VHF D channel, Hum?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Update:

Thanks for the offer to help John Q. - I look forward to getting your recording to pass along.

If any of the rest of you in the "problem station" cities have a PC HD recording card (hipix, MyHD, AccessDTV, Fusion, etc), or know someone that does, I'm now trying to collect 1-2 minute recording files from each of the problem stations to send to Eldon for analysis. If you can help me out, please let me know.


----------



## markjl (Jan 6, 2004)

WHO in Des Moines, Iowa
ATSC Channel 19
Remapped to 13.1 (HD) and 13.2 (SD)

WHO TV
1801 Grand Avenue
Des Moines, Iowa 50309
515-242-3500

whotv.com

No DVR or recording functions on either channel.

Mark


----------



## sam-tip (Aug 12, 2003)

WHO TV
channel 19
13.1 and 13.2

whotv.com

1801 Grand Ave, Des Moines, IA 50309 
Phone: (515) 242-3500 

NO DVR and NO record

I must report that DVR functions and recording now works. I don't know what they did but it now works. As of April 15 2004. Thanks


----------



## wileadams (Dec 6, 2002)

These recordings were ones done with the receiver turned off over a 96 hour period to test the timers. I hope that the format is cool. When I say PVR OK, I mean when doing virtual pause of a live program.

WTTV WB4 and WXIN FOX59 Indianapolis, Indiana, Rick Poling ([email protected])
(53.1) 004-01 WTT [WTTV] PVR OK, 5 recordings out of 5.
(53.2) 004-02 WXI [WXIN] PVR OK, 5 recordings out of 5.
(45.1) 059-01 WXI [WXIN] PVR OK, NO recordings out of 5.
(45.2) 059-02 WTT [WTTV] PVR OK, NO recordings out of 5.

WTTV/WTTK/WXIN are owned and operated by Tribune and they have the same equipment running three broadcast towers in Indiana. WTTV in southern Indiana (and WTTK in northern Indiana) and WXIN digital stations. There has to be something set differently between WTTV and WXIN, as I can record just fine everytime on WTTV and WXIN from the WTTV-DT53 feed, but when I try to record either feed from the WXIN-DT45 feed, I can not record it.

WISH-TV 8 (CBS), Indianapolis, Indiana, Terry Van Bibber ([email protected])
09.1 008-01 [WISH] PVR OK, NO recordings out of 3.
09.2 008-02 [LWS] PVR OK, NO recordings out of 3.
09.3 008-03 [Radar] PVR OK, NO recordings out of 3.

I am going to have to go back and retest these because after doing the test, I found that this channels looks like it is one of the Showtime channels. So, when listed in the DVR Recordings, it will say it is that channel and give that channel's program information. Very strange. So, I know I have one successful recording from this station, now. Will update tonight after JAG.

WFYI 20 (PBS), Indianpolis, Indiana, (317) 636-2020
21.1 020-01 [WFYI] PVR OK, 3 Recordings out of 3 (Not able to use PVR functions in recordings).
21.2 020-02 [WFYI] PVR OK, 2 Recordings out of 2 (Did not test PVR functions while watching recording).
21.3 020-03 [Idea] PVR OK, 3 Recordings out of 3 (Not able to use PVR functions in recordings).

WRTV6 (ABC), Indianapolis, Indiana, (317) 635-9788
25.1 025-01 [WRTV] PVR OK, 3 Recordings out of 5. Other two listed as 0 record time.
25.1 025-02 [NC64] PVR OK, Recording not tested.

WTIU 30 (PBS), Bloomington, Indiana, Brad Howard ([email protected])
14.1 030-01 [WTIU] PVR OK, No recordings out of 3. Listed 0 record time.
14.2 030-02 [WTIU] PVR OK, No recordings out of 3. Listed 0 record time.


----------



## SteveRS (Feb 8, 2004)

KVBC-DT 2-1 Las Vegas
1500 Foremaster Ln
Las Vegas, NV 89101
702-657-3405
[email protected]
No DVR, No record
2-1 Not Found at signal strength 110


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

SteveRS - I don't understand your response. Can you watch KVBC at all? If you can't get the 921 to lock onto the signal and save the channel, then this is not the thread to discuss it.


----------



## the_tx_dude (Jan 26, 2004)

KTRK Houston
frequency assignment 32 
channels 013-01, 013-02, and 013-03
no pause, stop, forward or rewind in live mode
contact info for HDTV: [email protected]


----------



## John Quaglino (Aug 5, 2003)

Mark,

I took the opportunity to run the file I sent you and others through the Manzanta's MPEG Analyzer. It show errors for the channel that I have no function or recording on in the PAT and PMT tables. All my working stations have errors but none in the PAT or PMT tables. I've emailed the info to the chief engineer and asked him to look into it.
I'll report back. I imagine everyone's problems are along these same lines. The 921 decodes the stream it is viewing live fine but something incorrect in the stream causes the DVR and recording functions not to work.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

John, please send me the info as well if you can. I'll send it on to Eldon.

For what's it's worth, I did get a message this morning from Eldon saying that they have replicated the problem to a T from the streams that people have sent me, and are now going into serious debugging mode. They described just exactly what everyone in this thread has been saying. Here's hoping that a solution is in sight!


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Any word on how complex a problem this is going to be to fix?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I've heard some things back about this that I can't really go into. The problem appears to be on the 921 side, and not the side of the broadcasters, Eldon has been able to recreate it, and is now working on the fix. There's definitely some positive movement in the right direction, but this one potentially could be a tough one.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Mark-

Thanks for the update. I have not had the time to call WJWB, and now I won't bother them. Just too much traveling lately... Tonight, from Virginia Beach! My wife says the 921 is working fine while I'm away.


----------



## wileadams (Dec 6, 2002)

wileadams said:


> WTTV WB4 and WXIN FOX59 Indianapolis, Indiana, Rick Poling ([email protected])
> (53.1) 004-01 WTT [WTTV] PVR OK, 5 recordings out of 5.
> (53.2) 004-02 WXI [WXIN] PVR OK, 5 recordings out of 5.
> (45.1) 059-01 WXI [WXIN] PVR OK, NO recordings out of 5.
> ...


Update: WXIN and WTTV just made changes to their broadcasts to prepare for Fox's HDTV transmissions starting this fall. This seems to have resolved the problems I was having recording from the WXIN-DT45 feed. Their new broadcast is as follows:

WXIN-DT45
(53.1) 004-01 WTT [WTTV] PVR OK, 5 recordings out of 5.
(45.1) 059-01 WXI [WXIN] PVR OK, 5 recordings out of 5.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

I heard from my EDN contact in Atlanta that they have the same issue with ABC-WSB channel 39. "E* is working on it," is all he said today.


----------



## John Quaglino (Aug 5, 2003)

I transmitted the MyHD capture to my station's chief engineer and the information regarding packet errors I saw. He looked into it and yesterday emailed me to tell me he found some time stamp errors. He said the information seemed to be arriving before it acutally got there. He sent the information off to encoder company. 

After reading the email, I tried the 921 and low and behold all functions are now working on this channel. I've emailed him back to see if he actually made changes or rebooted the encoder, etc. I'll let you know as soon as I hear back. I also plan on analizing the stream to see if the errors have changed.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

John-

I also observed my WJWB problem disappeared momentarily. It seemed to work for pause and FF after a system reboot but as soon as I switched to another OTA and back the DVR functions once again failed on that one channel. 

Just be sure you verify your fix is consistent over a period of time and not reporting just your first observation. Keep us informed. Thanks.


----------



## John Quaglino (Aug 5, 2003)

DonLandis said:


> John-
> 
> I also observed my WJWB problem disappeared momentarily. It seemed to work for pause and FF after a system reboot but as soon as I switched to another OTA and back the DVR functions once again failed on that one channel.
> 
> Just be sure you verify your fix is consistent over a period of time and not reporting just your first observation. Keep us informed. Thanks.


Will do Don. It worked last night. I had full DVR control and was able to record CSI. I'll keep everyone updated.


----------



## TV Director (Feb 14, 2004)

FOX 8, Cleveland

Station Call Letters: WJW (Fox)
ATSC Channel: 8
Re-mapped Channel: 31
Station Subchannels: 8.0 (SD), 8.1 (HD)
Station Contact: 216-431-8888 (Tom Creter?)
Can't record manual or timer...obviously no DVR function. 
OTA Signal Strength: Strong.

Good luck!


----------



## pdlittle (Jan 25, 2004)

This problem seems to come and go (at least for me). Back when this thread was first created I was unable to use the DVR functions on only the KGAN broadcast in Cedar Rapids. Then after a week or two (I don't remember how long for sure) the DVR functions started working the same as they do for all the other stations we can receive here. However, last Monday they stopped functioning again and I have not been able to use them since (just for KGAN).

pdlittle


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Now that L180 is here, I don't believe anything was fixed to deal with this issue, but please comment whether it has done anything to allow you to receive, record or use DVR commands with your problem stations.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

OK. KCET, PBS in Los Angeles-digital channel 59, cannot be recorded and the DVR functions don't work. There were one or two other channels that the 921 couldn't even tune in (despite strong signals that the 811 picked up) with the previous software that I have yet to check with 180. I'll try later today.


----------



## CAL7 (Dec 16, 2003)

NO CHANGE FROM L149------ except it is now not found by "SCAN DTV"
WESH Orlando
ATSC Ch. 11
Remapped Ch. 2
No subchannels, just 002-01
Signal strength: 113-120
Can't record; no DVR


(note that it's the only OTA that doesn't work with DVR and is also the only VHF ATSC channel - coincidence?)


----------



## JOlds (Mar 22, 2004)

WSB Atlanta ABC
ATSC Channel 39
Remapped to Channel 002-01 (no other subchannels)
OTA Strength: 92 - 95
No DVR functions, no record capability

Station Contact: Gene Faulkner, Director of Engineering, [email protected]*
WWW: www.wsbtv.com
Station Phone: (404) 897-7000*
Station Address: 1601 West Peachtree Street N.E. Atlanta, Georgia 30309*

Hope this helps,
John

SW: L180HECD-N
Boot 120B
Flash F051


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Now that L180 is here, I don't believe anything was fixed to deal with this issue, but please comment whether it has done anything to allow you to receive, record or use DVR commands with your problem stations.


No change here in Albuquerque with KNME (PBS).


----------



## fjerina (Dec 20, 2003)

Yes, lujan is right about KNME and here are the details on the station that we cannot record.

the station call letters - KNME (PBS Albuquerque, NM)
ATSC channel of the station - 35
Re-mapped channel of the station - 005
if the station is broadcasting subchannels - YES 5-1 (HD) and 5-2 (SD)
station contact information -Director of Engineering, Jim Gale, (505) 277-3296, [email protected]
can't record, no DVR functions, or both -BOTH, no record, no DVR


----------



## pdlittle (Jan 25, 2004)

No change for KGAN in Cedar Rapids. I am unable to use the DVR control functions for this station.

Paul


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Jerry G said:


> OK. KCET, PBS in Los Angeles-digital channel 59, cannot be recorded and the DVR functions don't work. There were one or two other channels that the 921 couldn't even tune in (despite strong signals that the 811 picked up) with the previous software that I have yet to check with 180. I'll try later today.


OK, I checked the two channels that don't appear to be sending PSIP information. They still cannot be saved on the 921. They aren't seen during a DTV scan and I can't add them individually. The 921 sees a strong signal, but won't save these channels which are DTV channels 43 and 66 in Los Angeles. My 811 has no problems tuning them in and saving them in the locals. Obviously DVR doesn't work on these channels 

So to summarize the 921 sees KCET, PBS in Los Angeles, but the DVR functions don't work. And it doesn't "see" channels 43 and 66. It's been almost 4 months since I purchased the 921 and basic functionality (ie being able to receive local DTV channels and record them) is still crippled. This is discouraging and very grim. It just adds to my decision (after the "announcement" that FireWire is dead and the Superdish debacle) that Dish is just too incompetent to be my program provider. Unfortunately, there isn't anywhere to turn to at the moment. Adelphia is useless. DirecTV may have a better HD DVR, but they don't have any additional HD channels. Voom has great programming, but no DVR. As soon as one of these conditions change, I'll have a 921 and two 811's for sale.


----------



## jtp1947 (Feb 13, 2004)

I agree with Jerry! I live in the Los Angeles area, Los Alamitos, and am experiencing the same problem with chanel 28. It is very frustrating to get a software update and lose some functionability instead of getting a better product. After the 180 update I cannot add OTA to my favorite list and I cannot use DVR functions with public chanel 28 KCET. It is difficult to understand why the programmers can't test the software BEFORE it is released to us and experience the same problems we, the beta testers, experience. To take it one step further, how can a product be released with so many problems. Was it just to beat the competition? I will keep my 921 but am VERY disappointed with the quality control. The concept is very good, but the follow-thru lacks. Like Seinfeld said on the car rental episode when his reserved rental car was not available, " you know how to take the reservation, you just don't know how to keep it." It seems like E knew how to make the product appealing to us, but just couldn't quite make it workable BEFORE it was released.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

No change to KTUL 8.1 and KTOV 6.1 in Tulsa. Still no recording or PVR functions.


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

paulcdavis said:


> the station call Letters: KVIE(PBS, Sacramento , CA)
> ATSC channel of the station - 53
> Re-mapped channel of the station - 006
> Sub-channels 6.1 (HD), 6.2 (SD), 6.3 (blank screen), 6.4 (blank screen)
> ...


Since L180 I have had DVR functions and have had several sucessful timer recordings from this channel.


----------



## MikeA (Feb 11, 2004)

the station call letters: *KBTX*
ATSC channel of the station: *50*
Re-mapped channel of the station: *003*
if the station is broadcasting subchannels: *NO*
station contact information: *David Cooper (979) 846-7777*
can't record, no DVR functions, or both: *BOTH*


----------



## the_tx_dude (Jan 26, 2004)

the_tx_dude said:


> KTRK Houston
> frequency assignment 32
> channels 013-01, 013-02, and 013-03
> no pause, stop, forward or rewind in live mode
> contact info for HDTV: [email protected]


I still have same problem with KTRK ABC Houston with L180. In addition, I have the same problem with KPRC NBC channel 2 Houston. (713) 222-2222 no cantact person listed.


----------



## JOBY (Mar 27, 2004)

From Austin TX all stations work except KEYE 42 (DTV 41)


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

All the ones from Minneapolis/St. Paul work except KSTP 5 (DTV 50) and KSTC 45.1 and 45.2 (DTV 44). These worked fine prior to the L180 hard reboot.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Sorry for being a week late on the Bug reporting but I have been away and just tested again last evening.

I still have no DVR functions on WJWB in Jacksonville, FL. All other channels are fine. 
This would be 34.1 or remapped 17.1. IT otherwise looks fine and has strong signal.


----------



## ocnier (May 8, 2003)

well, to add insult to injury ever since L180 came out I have to rescan my ota's every day now whereas before it was just once a month. I have also noticed I get a lot more false negatives with the L180.


----------



## rjbu (Aug 12, 2003)

the station call letters: WPSG
ATSC channel of the station: 32
Re-mapped channel of the station: 057
if the station is broadcasting subchannels: NO
station contact information: 
UPN 57, WPSG-TV
101 S. Independence Mall East
Philadelphia, PA 19106
(215) 574-5757
[email protected]
can't record, no DVR functions, or both: BOTH


----------



## rrg (Dec 19, 2003)

Ditto. Note also that something has changed in the past few months because I have a recording of this channel from February (still on my 921; I've kept it), so clearly it was possible to record it in the past.

But not now. No DVR functions, and timer recordings end up as 0 seconds long.


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

paulcdavis said:


> Since L180 I have had DVR functions and have had several sucessful timer recordings from this channel.


Since L184 I have again lost DVR functions on this channel. Worked fine with L180 and L182.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Paul - that very definitely points to something that the station is doing then, because there were NO changes in anything related to OTA between L182 and L184.

The next version should be much more robust OTA wise, so maybe that will help.


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

I am very pleased to report that I re-tested recording KNME (Albuquerque local PBS-HD on ATSC channel 005-01) this morning and it now records fine! (it still did not record under L184.)

Not to be too quick to draw a conclusion here. . . either whatever was in/not in the bitstream was changed by KNME, or there are other changes in the 921's L185 version of the software that affect the ability to record those certain OTA stations.

All of you who reported being unable to record, skip, pause, etc. certain channels be so kind as to re-test and see if it works now for you?

Thanks, .....G


----------



## onethree (Jul 4, 2004)

Channel 27 Remap 4.1, 4.2 and Channel 39 Remap 9.1 still do not have PVR Functions. All other Channels do.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I can confirm what G is seeing. I recorded PBS yesterday with L185! Now to figure out whom to thank!


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

I have an interesting problem with DVR functions on OTA. I've only had my 921 for one day and haven't actually tried to record anything. However, the PAUSE and SKIP BACK functions don't work on KCET (Los Angeles ch 59/28) or on any stations above 28. The functions do work for CBS, NBC, etc.... just fails at KCET and above.


----------

